# Not cuddly vizsla



## Liisa (12 mo ago)

Hello everyone

Me and my fiancé have been enjoying the vizsla owner life for five moths now. We adore our little girl, she is super smart, funny and a very happy puppy overall. She is now 7 months old. We had many fears before bringing her home especially as we both work full time but it has turned out very nicely and we have no problems with her. 
We do have one worry though. She really is not cuddly. We would love to cuddle her to pieces but she prefers to keep to herself when she is chilling. She loves playing with us and I dont think we give her any reason to not want to be with us. But she really prefers not to be too close. As i have understood it is not very common to this breed and I was wondering if any of you have an idea if there is something we could do to get closer with her or if we have hope it will change as time goes by. 
we play with her a lot, train almost every day and hike whenever possible so I feel like she should feel great connection tou us but it just isnt the case unfortunately.

thank you in advance


----------



## rsarvis (Nov 16, 2021)

If u haven’t tried already, maybe hand feed her some meals, and while she’s eating she’ll be a captive audience for you to stroke her and mooch on her, and maybe she’ll warm up to it?


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

Maybe she hasn't chosen her human yet that she loves to be with and snuggle with. I know my Dog Kody took some time. But I yell you what....when I enter or leave a room he is always Lazer beaming me even when others are petting him. He loves to practically sit on me and no one else....even my BAE says he is totally my Boy.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

All dogs are different when it comes to cuddles and pets. Our GSD was the type that could care less about pets unless it was appealing at the momment to scratch an itch. We used to say that we would "abuse" her by forcing our pets and cuddles on her. 

It could be that your V just is the type of dog that isn't so much into the cuddles, or maybe has not fully relaxed into enjoying it. Perhaps she doesn't understand that it is OK to look for pets/cuddles and may think she is bothering you. Do you let her up on the couch with you when watching TV or hanging out?


----------



## Liisa (12 mo ago)

rsarvis said:


> If u haven’t tried already, maybe hand feed her some meals, and while she’s eating she’ll be a captive audience for you to stroke her and mooch on her, and maybe she’ll warm up to it?


hello. Thank you for your answer 

we hand fed her for the first two weeks she was with us but then she started refusing it. She takes treats and all but eats kibble only from her bowl


----------



## Liisa (12 mo ago)

Dan_A said:


> All dogs are different when it comes to cuddles and pets. Our GSD was the type that could care less about pets unless it was appealing at the momment to scratch an itch. We used to say that we would "abuse" her by forcing our pets and cuddles on her.
> 
> It could be that your V just is the type of dog that isn't so much into the cuddles, or maybe has not fully relaxed into enjoying it. Perhaps she doesn't understand that it is OK to look for pets/cuddles and may think she is bothering you. Do you let her up on the couch with you when watching TV or hanging out?


Hello. Thank you for answering 
She definitely knows it is OK as we cuddle her a lot and never have we given her an impression that she is not invited to cuddle with us. It might even be possible that we try to love her too much. We dont force her of course but i hug her many many times a day. She hangs out with us on the couch every evening but prefers space between us and often even chooses the other couch. When she is very tired i sometimes take her in my arms and she keeps sleeping but that doesnt last too long. It seems like she is a lot like your gsp. Did it change at one point or not?


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

It is possible your pup just currently isn't into cuddling/pets. Our GSD never changed but they are a very different type of dog breed. It could be your pup is going through a phase. There really isn't any type of "cuddle" training that I'm aware of. Either they like it or not. Ellie really loves being under a blanket. Perhaps your pup does too? If so try keeping the blanket near or on you where she would like to gravitate towards. Otherwise, just give her freedom and let her decide what she likes to do when relaxing, trying to make her like to be near you would most likely be counter productive, it has to be her decision.


----------



## rsarvis (Nov 16, 2021)

Liisa said:


> we hand fed her for the first two weeks she was with us but then she started refusing it. She takes treats and all but eats kibble only from her bowl


Interesting. Maybe she’ll act differently for a hand full of diced chicken breast?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I had one that started wanting to spend a lot of time in her crate, just observing her surroundings. I let it go for a while, then started locking her out of the crate for a few hours a day. She started interacting more with us, and stayed that way, even after leaving the crate open again.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

I wouldn’t call our 18 month old V, cuddly either. Our first Vizsla, Gidget, was what I would call cuddly. She loved to be held, pet, kissed etc. We felt the same way that you do When Bo, our current girl, was the same age as your pup. She loved to play ( still does ) but not a snuggly kind of dog. Even now as I write this, my little Cavalier pup is snuggled next to me on the sofa and Bo is across the room in her cave bed. That being said, I would still consider Bo a “Velcro” dog. If I step outside for 10 minutes and leave her inside she’s whining and cries like a baby when I walk back in. She sleeps with my husband and I and loves to burrow under the blanket at the foot of the bed. She wants us around her all the time. But to hold her, snuggle with her..nope! If I try, she thinks it’s time to play. She’s a great dog and we really love and enjoy her. She’s just a little more intense and not as “sweet” as our first V. My own personal opinion is that just like humans, dogs have their own personalities. Sounds like you are doing all the right things. Give her time. Even if she doesn’t turn out to be a snuggle bug, she’s a Vizsla..she’ll be attached to you!


----------



## Tham (Nov 16, 2020)

We have owned 4 Vizslas over 26 years. The first three were males who were super cuddly. They were strong and athletic and they naturally quartered closely on hikes at our farm. One was a rescued male that we later re-homed after two years to a friend who'd owned 5 prior Vizslas. There, instead of competing with our other male, he lived a life as an only dog, running with horses and swimming in ponds, and slept under the covers with his new lady owner nightly. 

Our new Vizsla we've owned since 8 weeks is a wonderful loving female Vizsla, now at 17 months. As a young pup she needed us way less than our male pups. She warmed up over time. She sometimes likes to sleep around your neck but will hang alone in other rooms when she wants. Unlike our males, as a juvenile she played happily alone in the yard for long periods, and we couldn't trust her to stay close on her own at the Farm. She picked her Dad as her person, our past boy dogs seemed to be everyone's person. Our girl requests our effort in play often. She sleeps under the covers at night since about 5 months, interacts and demands collaborative play often. So we just let her make the call, but she will join us anytime we ask enthusiastically. Our girl desires raucous play more than cuddles, so maybe for now just actively engage her with play. Hopefully more cuddling will follow.

So to all, do female Vizslas "need us less" for cuddling?
Does sleeping in our beds alter cuddling behavior? (our past male Vizslas cuddled equally before and after bed privileges )


----------



## Red dog lovers (Nov 30, 2021)

Liisa said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Me and my fiancé have been enjoying the vizsla owner life for five moths now. We adore our little girl, she is super smart, funny and a very happy puppy overall. She is now 7 months old. We had many fears before bringing her home especially as we both work full time but it has turned out very nicely and we have no problems with her.
> We do have one worry though. She really is not cuddly. We would love to cuddle her to pieces but she prefers to keep to herself when she is chilling. She loves playing with us and I dont think we give her any reason to not want to be with us. But she really prefers not to be too close. As i have understood it is not very common to this breed and I was wondering if any of you have an idea if there is something we could do to get closer with her or if we have hope it will change as time goes by.
> ...


Hello and congratulations on both the engagement and ownership of a wonderful breed! My wife and I also got our first V, when we were engaged, a boy named Beau. We were hocked on them and have had a total of four, with two current in home. A 3 year old girl we call Sweet Nellie and a 7 month old boy we call Sunny. PS we have never had two before and we LOVE it. We agree all have been a bit different. We do not get them a bed as we too, along with our two kids like to lounge with them. Nellie was a little slower, but at age 2 she came into her own, Sunny was a lover from day one. We find if we got on the floor, they came to us to play and to lay on. We did feel for our last two we do not give them a nice bed or any bed for that matter. We strongly feel that you will get what you want from her. We got Nellie as she was our first girl as the first two were boys and we wanted to see if what we were told was true. That is girls will love you but the boys are in love with you. For us we did fine any difference, They don’t play favorites as they work there way around all four of us. Again we believe you will have what you want, and will fall in love with this breed like us. BEST wishes and look forward to hear back from this. Take care!


----------



## Liisa (12 mo ago)

Dan_A said:


> It is possible your pup just currently isn't into cuddling/pets. Our GSD never changed but they are a very different type of dog breed. It could be your pup is going through a phase. There really isn't any type of "cuddle" training that I'm aware of. Either they like it or not. Ellie really loves being under a blanket. Perhaps your pup does too? If so try keeping the blanket near or on you where she would like to gravitate towards. Otherwise, just give her freedom and let her decide what she likes to do when relaxing, trying to make her like to be near you would most likely be counter productive, it has to be her decision.


She is one weird V as she does not like to be under a blanket  She gets too hot under them. 
And yes, we let her be the way she wants to be without forcing anything on her


----------



## Liisa (12 mo ago)

Gidget said:


> I wouldn’t call our 18 month old V, cuddly either. Our first Vizsla, Gidget, was what I would call cuddly. She loved to be held, pet, kissed etc. We felt the same way that you do When Bo, our current girl, was the same age as your pup. She loved to play ( still does ) but not a snuggly kind of dog. Even now as I write this, my little Cavalier pup is snuggled next to me on the sofa and Bo is across the room in her cave bed. That being said, I would still consider Bo a “Velcro” dog. If I step outside for 10 minutes and leave her inside she’s whining and cries like a baby when I walk back in. She sleeps with my husband and I and loves to burrow under the blanket at the foot of the bed. She wants us around her all the time. But to hold her, snuggle with her..nope! If I try, she thinks it’s time to play. She’s a great dog and we really love and enjoy her. She’s just a little more intense and not as “sweet” as our first V. My own personal opinion is that just like humans, dogs have their own personalities. Sounds like you are doing all the right things. Give her time. Even if she doesn’t turn out to be a snuggle bug, she’s a Vizsla..she’ll be attached to you!



Thank you for your answer 

Yeah, anyways as long as she is healthy, happy and enjoys her life, we are happy as well


----------



## Liisa (12 mo ago)

Red dog lovers said:


> Hello and congratulations on both the engagement and ownership of a wonderful breed! My wife and I also got our first V, when we were engaged, a boy named Beau. We were hocked on them and have had a total of four, with two current in home. A 3 year old girl we call Sweet Nellie and a 7 month old boy we call Sunny. PS we have never had two before and we LOVE it. We agree all have been a bit different. We do not get them a bed as we too, along with our two kids like to lounge with them. Nellie was a little slower, but at age 2 she came into her own, Sunny was a lover from day one. We find if we got on the floor, they came to us to play and to lay on. We did feel for our last two we do not give them a nice bed or any bed for that matter. We strongly feel that you will get what you want from her. We got Nellie as she was our first girl as the first two were boys and we wanted to see if what we were told was true. That is girls will love you but the boys are in love with you. For us we did fine any difference, They don’t play favorites as they work there way around all four of us. Again we believe you will have what you want, and will fall in love with this breed like us. BEST wishes and look forward to hear back from this. Take care!


Hello
Thank you for your answer !
We love her very much no matter if she snuggles or not. She used to like being close when she was younger, so maybe it will come back at one point. She usually stays close to us and follows us around but she likes her space and whenever we go and snuggle, she prefers to leave 
Guess we just have to see how it goes and hope for the best


----------



## Red dog lovers (Nov 30, 2021)

I


Liisa said:


> Hello
> Thank you for your answer !
> We love her very much no matter if she snuggles or not. She used to like being close when she was younger, so maybe it will come back at one point. She usually stays close to us and follows us around but she likes her space and whenever we go and snuggle, she prefers to leave
> Guess we just have to see how it goes and hope for the best


I feel confident she will as all Vs got to be very loving even if then didn’t start off that way, and we know our fair share and does were also. Just in there own time. As I think it’s one reason Vs are referred to as Velcro dogs. Best wishes please let us know when she comes around. I’m NOT a gambling person but I’d put money on it. Take care!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Our old vizsla Hercules was not particularly cuddly at this age. He preferred to sleep in his crate, liked walks/games/play but wasn't one for sitting on top of you. As he got older, he changed and he became quite a lot more cuddly. It may just be a matter of time. Just because she's not super cuddly doesn't mean she hasn't bonded with you, and a bit of independence is I think quite a good thing at this stage. 

We now have 6 month old Ozzy who is hot and cold- sometimes super clingy and will try to get as much of him on you as possible, but when he's v tired he prefers his space as well. It's funny though as you always know if he wants a fuss when he's chilling on the sofa, as he will roll over and lift his leg 😆 we call that the 'turkey position' !


----------



## Liisa (12 mo ago)

Hbomb said:


> Our old vizsla Hercules was not particularly cuddly at this age. He preferred to sleep in his crate, liked walks/games/play but wasn't one for sitting on top of you. As he got older, he changed and he became quite a lot more cuddly. It may just be a matter of time. Just because she's not super cuddly doesn't mean she hasn't bonded with you, and a bit of independence is I think quite a good thing at this stage.
> 
> We now have 6 month old Ozzy who is hot and cold- sometimes super clingy and will try to get as much of him on you as possible, but when he's v tired he prefers his space as well. It's funny though as you always know if he wants a fuss when he's chilling on the sofa, as he will roll over and lift his leg 😆 we call that the 'turkey position' !


Hey. Thanks for the answer 

Good to know that there is a chance she might come around  and sure independence is very nice and we actually did work on that from the beginning (being able to play alone etc). Funny thing is that she usually stays on the second couch on the evenings but when we decided to let her out of crate for the nights (and now luckily days too) she chose our bed as her sleeping place. But keeps her distance there as well. Anyways we will hope for the best and see how this goes 
Me best to you and your V!


----------



## Liisa (12 mo ago)

Red dog lovers said:


> I
> 
> I feel confident she will as all Vs got to be very loving even if then didn’t start off that way, and we know our fair share and does were also. Just in there own time. As I think it’s one reason Vs are referred to as Velcro dogs. Best wishes please let us know when she comes around. I’m NOT a gambling person but I’d put money on it. Take care!


Thank you for the hope


----------

